# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Pijnlijke en dikke vingers

## Marialoos

wat zijn pijnlijke en stramme, ook wat opgezwolle vingers? :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Marialoos,

Ik kan je zo niet vertellen wat het probleem is. Heb je misschien last van Winterhanden?
Sinds wanneer heb je hier last van? Is het ontstaan na nieuwe medicijnen o.i.d? Dit zijn allemaal dingen die hiermee te maken kunnen hebben. 
Ik zou je adviseren even een afspraak te maken met je huisarts, deze kan je waarschijnlijk wel verder helpen!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Marialoos,

Dat kan van alles zijn, het is zoals Sylvia zegt.....
medicijnen?,...heb je ergens anders problemen in het lichaam?,...artrose?, en noem maar op.. :Wink: ..als je hier lang last van hebt dan zou ik een afspraak met de dokter....want uiteindelijk moet je nooit te lang doorlopen met iets en het is fijn om te weten wat er aan de hand is....succes gewenst....

Groeten....

----------


## dotito

@Marialoos,

Als dat elke terug komt die gezwollen handen misschien toch eens foto's laten nemen. Ook ik heb een tijdje met één gezwollen hand/pols rondgelopen diagnose artrose in de pols???


Het kan van alles zijn zoals Elisabeth al zei, maar daarom nog niet het ergste.

Veel beterschap

----------

